
Female teachers’ math anxiety affects girls’ math achievement - barredo
http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2010/01/14/0910967107.full.pdf
======
GregShelton
"People’s fear and anxiety about doing math—over and above actual math
ability—can be an impediment to their math achievement." Education is very
anxious business. We have Math Anxiety, Test Anxiety, Foreign Language Anxiety
and so on

